
Developers Survey Results 2018 - ecesena
https://stackoverflow.com/insights/survey/2018
======
mtmail
I get a page-not-found.
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2018/)
works.

